# Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe auf meiner Rechnung schon seit einigen Monaten die Nummer 17787844 drauf stehen diese wurde immer mit 2,99 berechnet.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was das für eine Nummer ist?
Und wie man dieses abo wenn es denn eins ist wieder kündigen kann?
Ich konnte die Nummer nirgentwo finden bzw die dazugehörigen Dienst.
Ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern jemals ein abo bestellt zu haben....

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte so dass mir 2,99 nciht mehr berechnet werden 


Gruß Elli


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 August 2005)

Das ist die E-Plus-Vorwahl mit der Kurzwahl 87844. Mal bei Jamba anfragen, denen gehört die...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2006)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch.

Offenbar bekommt man eine solche SMS einmal die Woche, wenn man in Besitz eines Jamba-Abos ist. 
Ich habe im Leben da kein Abo abgeschlossen, geschweige denn irgendwem erlaubt sich wöchentlich 
3 Euro bei mir zu holen, aber weise das mal nach...

Immerhin gibt es eine kostenlose Service-Hotline auf jamba.de, dort kriegt man dann das Abo fristlos 
gekündigt, so dass keine weiteren Kosten entstehen, aber das bisherige Geld ist wohl auf 
nimmerwiedersehen verschwunden.

Gruß
Dagmar


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2006)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

@ Dagmar, und woher weiß Jamba deine Nummer, über deren Guthaben oder deren Vertrag sie abgebucht haben? Bei Prepaidkunden gebe ich die Recht, die Kohle ist erstmal wech. Aber bei Vertragshandys lässt sich der Buchung sehr wohl widersprechen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2006)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dagmar, und woher weiß Jamba deine Nummer, über deren Guthaben oder deren Vertrag sie abgebucht haben? Bei Prepaidkunden gebe ich die Recht, die Kohle ist erstmal wech. Aber bei Vertragshandys lässt sich der Buchung sehr wohl widersprechen.



Wirklich? Mein Anbieter stellt sich auf die Hinterbeine und meint, das ich mich mit der Firma in Verbindung setzen soll :-(


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich? Mein Anbieter stellt sich auf die Hinterbeine und meint, das ich mich mit der Firma in Verbindung setzen soll :-(


Hast du einen Handyvertrag oder nutzt du eine Prepaidkarte? Wer ist der Anbieter und welches Netz nutzt du?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2006)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo alle zusammen!!

Ich hatte bis heute auch das Problem mit dieser 17787844.

Ich finde es wirklich eine unverschämheit das man für eine empfange sms 2,99 bezahlen soll und es dann noch nicht mal abgeschlossen hat.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie diese leute an die Handynummern kommen den ich habe jetzt 3 Monate bestimmt fast 36euro bezahlt für nichts....

Liebe Grüsse Grit


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2006)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hast Du dich vielleicht bei lebensprognose oder dergl. angemeldet ? Die verlangen nämlich bei Abschluss der Fragen deine Handynummer zum Übermitteln des Codes für das Testergebnis. Oder hast Du sonst irgendwelche dubiosen Dienste genutzt, wo Du Deine Handynummer preisgegeben musstest ? Die datendiebe sind momentan überall unterwegs und höchste Achtsamkeit ist geboten.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2006)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Nachtrag: Am Besten Handy auf "INKOGNITO" stellen, damit keine Rufnummer mehr übermittelt wird


----------



## m4mado (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

siehe beigefügter Link.... ohnedies eine sehr interressante page!!!

http://www.grundschule-weiler.de/Handyfalle/kuendigen.htm


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Für eplus Kunden dürfte folgender Link hilfreich sein

Es gibt eine Rückwärtssuche vom Anbieterkürzel (z.B.:87844) zum entsprechenden Anbieter.
Weiterhin schreibt eplus in eurem Namen an den betreffenden Anbieter und kündigt ein evtl Abo. 

[noparse]http://premiumdienste.eplus.de/index.asp[/noparse]

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo Ihr, mit der SMS 17787844

Versucht es mal zu kündigen mit   stopalle   über die SMS-Nr.   33333
Ich vermute da habt Ihr mal was geladen, diese Nummer gehört scheinbar zu der 17787844


----------



## Stanislav Golovanov (18 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo Leute, ich hätte auch so eine Problem!! Aber euer Rat hat mir geholfen, ich hab ein SmS mit schreiben " STOP ALLE" an 33333. abgeschickt!!! Und hab folgendes zurück gekriegt.


 """"" **WARNUNG** Abo gekündigt. Du verlierst 51 Gutscheine für Produkte, die Du bereits bezahlt hasst!!! Sende WEITER an 33333 und hol sie zu alten Konditionen zurück.""""


Meine Meinung nach egal mit 51 Gutscheinen! Wichtig keine Kosten mehr!!! 
3,5Monaten hab ich es bezahlt und nur dann hab ich es gemerkt!!! und das ist ins gesamt 39€!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

+49-30-69538100 die Nr. ist dann nicht soooo teuer wie die olle 0180er und dann einfach darauf bestehen, das die euch mit der Kündigungs"einheit" oder sonstiges verbinden!

Jamba hat versucht meine kleine Schwester auszunehmen!
Ich hasse diesen Scheiß - vor allem sagen auch noch alle "das stand aber gaaaaanz groß dabei, das eine frei-sms aus dem Internet verbunden mit einem Jamba-Spar-Abo ist!!!" Vor allem SPAR lol... sowas sollte verboten sein!

Lg, Sarah


----------



## Wistle (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo!
Ich hatte das gleich Problem und hatte in einem Monat 4 in Worten vier(!) mal 2,99 Euro, die sie mir einfach abegebucht haben. Eplus wollte mir eigentlich nicht wirklich sagen, wer dieser Abbucher war. Ich habe dann selbst gesurft und gefunden. Nicht zu fassen! Auch ich habe garantiert keinen Auftrag dazu erteilt. 
Mit der SMS "Stop Alle" an die 33333 hab ich es hoffentlich nun hinter mir. Die hier angegebene Festnetznummer ist wohl ein Schuß ins Leere. Die Leitung bleibt tot, wenn man durch kommt. Alles in Allem eine Unglaublichkeit, dass so etwas überhaupt möglich ist. Meine Handynummer ist auf meinen Websiten zu lesen und auch in Anzeigen, gebe ich sie an. Ich schätze mal, dass man so auch an solche teuren "Nettigkeiten" gerät. 
Danke euch! Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!
Liebe Grüße

Ilo


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo Ilo
Ich hatte das Problem mit SMS 33333,konte das nicht kündigen 
Die Debitel Service konnte mir auch nicht helfen
Nun dank deinem Rat hat es geklappt


----------



## Oliver Friedrich (22 August 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo zusammen,
danke eure Einträge habe ich auch mein "ungewolltest" Abo kündigen können!
Ich habe einen Vertrag bei E-Plus und die haben mir eine Gutschrift für die letzten 3 Monate gemacht.

Also einfach mal anrufen!
vg


----------



## TKprofi (23 August 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Ihr seid doch alle selber schuld, wenn Ihr euch wieder einmal die Topaktuellen Klingeltöne, Hintergrundbilder oder sonstigen Schnickschanack aus der TV Werbung bestellt.Denn wer LEsen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Ihr müßt nicht immer so unwissend tun, von alleine wird Euch kein Anbieter irgendwelche Gebühren aufdrücken.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo ne, ich hab auch ein Problem mit der nr 1232111 ziehen auch jeden Monat 4 x 0,99 Euro von meiner Prepaitkarte ab,habe auch nie was bestätigt oder so bei denen wie kommen die dazu und wie kommt man da jetzt wieder raus? Weiß jemand rat?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Ich hab mir den Thread durchgelesen ,weil ich kürzlich auch auf Jamba reingefallen bin. Bei mir lief es so ab: 

Ich sitz vorm Fernseher und seh zum tausendsten Mal die Werbung: „Du willst den Klingelton auf Dein Handy? Sende xy an 33333“. Ich dachte, probier es mal und tat’s. Dann kam eine Rück-sms in etwa dieser Art: „ Sende JA an die 33333, um Deinen Auftrag zu aktivieren. Drei Klingeltöne für nur 2,99 €/Woche jetzt bei Jamba.“ Ich dachte, daß es sich bei dem Auftrag um den gewünschten Klingelton handelt und der zweite Satz Werbung ist. Erst als ich eine Woche darauf das zweite Mal für Spam 2,99 € zahlen mußte, fiel mir der Schwindel auf. Das Abo hab ich mit „Stop Alle“ an 33333 gekündigt, aber für mich ist die Sache nicht gegessen, weil ich es für Betrug halte. Wo kann man Anzeige erstatten?   

Den Klingelton hab ich übrigens nicht erhalten, weil das Handy gar nicht geeignet ist. Auch darüber hätte Jamba aufklären müssen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

bei mir waren es bis jetzt ein glück "nur" 14 euro.. hab jetzt gerade dank dieser seite die sms an 33333 geshcickt und auch die kündigung erhalten und hoffe dass es sich damit erledigt hat und ich keine sms mehr bekomme die mcih soviel kostet...
aber sauer macht es mcih trotzdem noch da ich nie auf solch einer seite war...was weiß ich wer meine nummer da eingegeben hat.würde das geld gerne zurückbekommen, denn ich fühle mich ziemlich verarscht, aber denke das ist aussichtlos.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Ich hab bei Jamba die Rückerstattung gefordert. Dazu schreiben sie:

„Über die Kündigung eines Paketes hinausgehende Reklamationen können wir 
erst dann abschließend bearbeiten, wenn sichergestellt werden kann, dass 
die Reklamation tatsächlich von Ihnen stammt. Bitte reichen Sie 
Reklamationen deshalb ausschließlich schriftlich per Brief an folgende 
Anschrift ein: 

Jamba! GmbH 
Rechtsabteilung / Kundenservice 5 
Karl-Liebknecht-Str. 5 
10178 Berlin 

Die Reklamation sollte folgende Unterlagen enthalten: 

- Detailliertes Anschreiben mit Ihrem genauen Reklamationsgrund 
- Kopien Ihrer Mobilfunkrechnungen der letzten 3 Monate 
(Einzelverbindungsnachweise und Bankverbindung können selbstverständlich 
geschwärzt werden). 
- Prepaid: Angabe im Anschreiben (z. B. Prepaid - Vodafone Call Ya), als 
Erklärung für fehlende Rechnungen 
- Kopie Ihres Personalausweises, wobei alle Informationen außer Name, 
Geburtsdatum, Postadresse, ausstellende Behörde und Datum der Ausstellung 
geschwärzt werden können. 
- Vollständige Adressdaten 
- Mobilfunknummer“


Naja, bei 6 Euro lohnt sich der Aufwand weniger (damit kalkulieren die). Trotzdem sollte mal jemand den Präsidenzfall machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*



			
				Unregistriert;207701Naja schrieb:
			
		

> Wie willst du den einen Präserativfall machen? In Deutschland wird jedes Verfahren einzeln bewertet, das liegt auch daran, das jeder Fall anders liegt.
> 
> Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Mein Fall ist nicht so einzigartig, weil vermutlich mehrere auf die unzureichenden Angaben hereingefallen sind, welche bei Jamba TV während der Clips ausgestrahlt werden. Mein Hauptkritikpunkt: Da wird das Angebot unterbreitet den Song als Klingelton herunterzuladen. Es steht aber gar nichts dabei, daß nicht jedes Handy dafür geeignet ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
hab gerade auch mal mein Abo gekündigt. Schaue nie auf meine Rechnungen, erst in den letzten paar Monaten ist mir immer wieder die 87844 aufgefallen. Habe gerade mal die Rechnungen der letzten vier Jahre angeschaut.

Und nun kommt der Clou: zahle seit VIER Jahren und komme mittlerweile auf €154,- für nix. Als ich gerade die STOPP sms geschrieben hab, hat mich Jamba darüber informiert, dass mir jetzt doch 1029(!!!) Klingeltöne flöten gehen...Hm...schade!...Hätte sie mir aber zu alten Konditionen noch holen können  ähm...och nö...danke.

[.......] echt!

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo, mir ist es ähnlich gegangen. Habe auch ein Abo bei Jamba obwohl ich niemals eins abgeschlossen habe. Habe auf meiner letzten Handy-Rechnung 4 x 2,99 Euro abgebucht für nichts! Und in der aktuellen Online Rechnung bei Eplus kann ich sehen dass diesen Monat schon wieder 3 kostenpflichtige SMS eingegangen sind. Habe jetzt das angebliche Abo gekündigt. Finde aber auch, dass die Sache damit nicht erledigt sein sollte. [.......] Weisst du schon ob man rechtlich in irgendeiner Form etwas unternehmen kann? Ich habe eine Rechtschutzversicherung von daher bräuchte ich vor eventuellen Kosten keine Panik zu haben. Wäre gut wenn sich nochmal jemand dazu meldet.
Viele Grüße

_Satz aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## yeti (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Danke, der Tip von Ilo hat bei mir auch funktioniert.
Ich weiss auch nicht wie jamba an meine Nummer gekommen ist.
Mir sind 2x2x2,99 flöten gegangen. Mal schauen was eplus dazu sagt.


----------



## CREED (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist heute auch zum ersten Mal aufgefallen, dass meine Rechnung mit 2,99 € belastet wird.

Habe dann wie hier empfohlen die SMS "Stop alle" an die 33333 geschickt und bekam dann zur Antwort:

"***WARNUNG*** Abo gekündigt. Du verlierst 861 Klingeltöne, die Du bereits gezahlt hast."

Sind die Irre?

Das wären ja 2.574, 39 € - kann ich gar nicht glauben


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Was solln das für ne komische Rechnung sein?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo,mir wurden auch 2x 2.99 euro von meinem konto abgebucht ....ich habe gerade die "STOP ALLE" sms geschrieben bekam dann auch diese kündigung und da stand 414 produkte halt....ich habe da aber noch eine frage: mir wurde mein handy geklaut .darauf hin hab ich die karte sperren lassen (3 tage nach dem raub) und habe dann als ich ein neues handy bekommen habe mir ne ersatzkarte geholt(blau.de) kann es sein das die typen die mir mein handy geklaut haben dieses abo gemacht haben und ich es nachdem ich wieder geld drauf getan habe bezahlen musste? gruss mert

PS: klappt das mit der sms?? wird danach kein geld mehr abgebucht??


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

hab ein ähnliches problem wie ihr..
seid januar andauernd dieses sms jeden fr dachte schon das ist ne scheiß werbe sms aber falsch gedacht andauernd gehen mir diese 14,99 jeden monat runter ...

ich kann mich in dez letzten jahres erinnern wo mich diese typen angerufen haben ich jedoch ausdrücklich gesagt habe ich will KEIN ABO...
brauche son scheiß schnickschnack nicht...
daraufhin meinten die wir können ihnen ja eine info sms zuschicken...
damit ich sehen kann ich hab ein guthaben auf mein konto...
keine ahnung irgendeine rabattaktion im dez. da dachte ich mir kein prob guthaben kann man immer haben doch jetzt sehe ich was das für eine schweinerei ist.. pure abzocke..

kann ich mein geld noch zurück erstatten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

ich will hier mal crossforumsverlinkend tätig werden
Empfangene SMSs von Rufnummer 17787500 je 1,99 EUR - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo.

       Ich will  die sms abo  Kündigen die  folgende nummer .

     (...)
 Ich bitte  ab sofort  das  abo  sms oder sonstige dienste   wie schnell möglich kündigen

 Sonst gehe ich   zu anwalt

 vielen dank


----------



## Heiko (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Bevor Du zum Anwalt gehst, geh erst mal zu dem, der die Kündigung auch annehmen kann... :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2008)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen, auch die können teilweise helfen und wissen über Abzocker Bescheid. Und für die Zukunft: Mehr als Vorsicht. Abos verwalten hilft, Kündigungen zu verpassen. Las das in der Computerwoche vor einiger Zeit: abo-stop.de, da ist auch ein kostenloser Kündigungsgenerator dabei.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2008)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo,
habe auch das gleiche problem.
Ihr könnt auch diereckt bei Jamba in Berlin anrufen das kostet nichts.
Die Nummer ist 030 69538100. 

Viel Glück


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2008)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Ein SMS Abo kann man u.U. auch kündigen unter der page:

[noparse]www.smssupport.de[/noparse]


----------



## Marco (19 August 2008)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auch das gleiche problem.
> Ihr könnt auch diereckt bei Jamba in Berlin anrufen das kostet nichts.
> Die Nummer ist 030 69538100.



Unfug, nicht jeder hat eine Festnetzflat. Und wo steht hier etwas von Jamba.

Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2008)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*



TKprofi schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle selber schuld, wenn Ihr euch wieder einmal die Topaktuellen Klingeltöne, Hintergrundbilder oder sonstigen Schnickschanack aus der TV Werbung bestellt.Denn wer LEsen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Ihr müßt nicht immer so unwissend tun, von alleine wird Euch kein Anbieter irgendwelche Gebühren aufdrücken.:scherzkeks:


also du gscheithaferl...ich habe weder etwas runtergeladen noch abboniert und trotzdem eine rechnung von 4 mal 2,99 euros erhalten...habe jetzt ebenfals stopp alle an 33333 geschickt und hoffe diese riesenscheiße ist hiermit erledigt...habe bei e-plus angerufen und bekom jetzt eine gutschrift...wie du siehst gibts das leider auch...ja und lesen kann ich übrigens sehr gut ))))))))


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2008)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

ja selber fall bei mir 
ganz frische handy karte vom eplus netz, und genau eine woche nach dem aktivieren wurde mir im wöchentlichen abstand 3x 2,99 abgebucht von 87844.
auch mit "stopalle" an 333333 gekündigt.
Ich finde das als sehr großen [........]! ich habe jetzt schon mehr fach mails an jamba geschickt und an mein betreiber aber noch ncihts wieder bekommen.
Frechheit sowas.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

hallo..

1. an TKprofi... ich habe KEIN abo aboniert! Das ist eine dumme behauptung von dir die du in das Forum schreibst.

2. habe auch eine sms an 33333 geschickt und es kam sofort zurück das das NICHT VON MIR ABONIERTE abo gekündigt wurde. Danke euch


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo..
> 1. an TKprofi... ich habe KEIN abo aboniert! Das ist eine dumme behauptung von dir die du in das Forum schreibst.


Jetzt mal langsam! TKProfi hat hier *im August 2007* etwas zu diesem Thema geschrieben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...en-aber-wie-nummer-17787844-a.html#post201539

"Ihr seid doch alle selber schuld, wenn Ihr euch wieder einmal die Topaktuellen Klingeltöne, Hintergrundbilder oder sonstigen Schnickschanack aus der TV Werbung bestellt.Denn wer LEsen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Ihr müßt nicht immer so unwissend tun, von alleine wird Euch kein Anbieter irgendwelche Gebühren aufdrücken"

Das ist natürlich eine unzulässige Verallgemeinerung - andererseits ist auch nach meiner Auffassung unverständlich, wie man in eine Klingelton-Abofalle tappen kann, da mir schon unverständlich ist, wieso jemand *einmalig* einen Betrag von mehreren Euro für dieses Gebimmel zahlt. 

--> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,338690,00.html

und gib mal bei youtube "Toetet Sw**ty" ein. 
boflower.de


> für nur 5 Euro kriegst Du Billiggebimmel im Abo
> ...
> mach dein Fenster auf und schmeiß dein Handy raus



Außerdem *kann* man tatsächlich bei den aktuellen Angeboten der Klingeltonanbieter erkennen, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt. Dass es gesetzlich nicht ausreicht, wenn man *es erkennen kann*, sondern dass es eben Regeln gibt, *wie deutlich* man es erkennen muß, ist eine andere Sache.

...und schließlich gibt es eben Fälle, da weiß der Betroffene überhaupt nicht, wie er zu einem solchen Abo kam.

Wenn man das alles dann hier lesen und verstehen soll, wäre es sehr hilfreich, sich entweder anzumelden (damit klar ist, wer hier was geschrieben hat) oder sich zumindest einen gleichbleibenden Fantasienamen gibt, mit dem man unterschreibt. 

Ich nehme mal an, dass Du mit Deiner Kritik an TKProfi diesen nicht erreichst...


> Letzte Aktivität: 13.09.2007 16:40:33


Schade eigentlich, ich hätte ihm gerne diesen Link gezeigt:
Kein Geld für Jamba! von Kindern und Eltern


----------



## dsds (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

ich hab auch ein großes problem. ich hab die kündigungs nummer von meinem abo ausversehen gelöscht. weiß jemand wie ich das abo ohne nummer kündigen kann


----------



## TUNCEL (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Hallo ich habe seit 4 monat imer brobleme mit abo es 4,99 € 5 mall worde von mir abgezogen  ich bekomme meine rechnung 64€ 70€  ich habe nase vollll echt so eine [ edit] bin zur E-plus  konnten mir nicht helfen so eine scheisse servis  
wie kann ich diese blöder abo stopen  wenn sie mir helfen werden würde ich  micht freuen.
Mit freuchliche grüsse tuncel und DANKE .


----------



## Thea H. (16 November 2009)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

Liebe Mitgeschädigte,
Man muss unbedingt die Tastensperre des Handies anmachen. Die Firmen eplus, fox, jamba,
mit Nummern 12234usw, 87844, 33333, alles Nummern, die sich trotz Handysperre in der Handtasche durch Druck von selbst auf dem Handy einstellen. Wenn man dann noch im Internet premiumdienste eplus de sucht, findet man  eine Vielzahl von Nummern dieser Art, die durch eine premium-kurzwahl von eplus von bestimmten Handies sich selbst einwählen. 
Damit läge angeblich ein Abovertrag vor.

Juristisch ist das aber nicht so: zu einem Vertrag gehören 2 Willenserklärungen, das ist mit einer willkürlichen Einwahl nicht gegeben. Diese Willenserklärungen sind Angebot (vom Handybesitzer durch Einwahl angeblich) und Annahme durch den Abobetreiber eplus.
Hier ist durch die willkürliche Einwahl kein Vertrag vorliegend, weil keine bewußte Willenserklärung vorliegt.

Es ist ein [.......]. Das sieht man schone an der Art der Kurzwahl, indem man alles genommen hat, was sich von selbst einwählen kann.

Eplus, jamba und fox usw. haben sich unter der Murdoch-Gruppe verschmolzen und sind fusioniert, haben meine Recherchen ergeben.
Ich werde Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Berlin stellen. Die Fa. Fox hat mir auf meine Anmahnung unverlangter Werbung hin sofort mitgeteilt, man habe das Abo eingestellt.
Das reicht nicht: Ich verlange ebenfalls meine Kosten zurück.



Seit Monaten reklamiere ich die Abbuchungen auf meinen prepaid-Handy-cards. Eplus sendet nicht einmal eine Übersicht, wer abbucht und was es ist. Im eplus-Geschäft erzählte man mir


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2010)

*Wie bekomme ich mein Geld von Jamba zurück?*

Wer Hilfe braucht um sein Geld von Jamba zurückzuerhalten, der sollte schrittweise folgenden Schriftwechsel mit dem Geschäftsführer, [ edit] , Fox-Mobile-Distribution GmbH, Karl-Liebknecht-Str. 5, 10178 Berlin führen:



> 1.) Vor (!) der Abgabe der Vertragserklärung (§ 312 d BGB, bzw. §355 BGB) ist Jamba gesetzlich verpflichtet den Verbraucher klar und verständlich und unter Angabe des geschäftlichen Zwecks die Informationen samt (!) Geschäftsbedingungen zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> 
> 2.) Die AGB sind nur auf der Homepage hinterlegt.Auch wenn in einer Bestätigungs-sms auf Klingeltne, Handy-Logos, Handy-Spiele & Musik Download - Jamba verwiesen wird, so ist diese nach (!) Abgabe einer vermeintlichen Vertragserklärung erfolgt. Somit ein klarer Rechtsbruch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2010)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

also ich hab ein abo irgendwie von 5€...
ich hab die internetseite und die nummer ->wapimo.com
aber wie kündige ich das abo? das nervt wie sau
das ist glaub ich so ne seite wo ich sachen downloaden kann, aber nur so kack spiele -.-

BIIITTTEE!!! helft mir... :|

danke im voraus


----------



## kannalles (30 August 2010)

*AW: Abo kündigen aber wie?? Nummer 17787844*

SMS mit "stop content" an die 88044 sollte das nicht helfen dann Karte sperren.


----------



## FGL (9 August 2011)

Ich würde vor der Nummer mal ein Null setzen, sieht aus wie eine E-Pluss Nummer die fingen mal mit 0177 an.


----------



## nessy01 (27 August 2011)

hallo ich habe auch mal ne frrage mir werden immer wenn ich mein guthaben auflade zweimal 3.99 von der kurznummer 123211abgebucht da steht e-plus hat ihnen soeben 3.99 für die nutzung des premium dienstes von burda wireless gmbh berechnet aber ich habe nichts abgescholssen oder so keine ahnung wie mann das wieder löschen kann oder so bitte um antwort auf meine e-mail adresse [XXX] dabnke euch

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt. Melde Dich bitte an dann können andere User mit Dir über die Funktion "Unterhaltung" in persönlichen Kontakt treten
BTW - Die Benutzung der Minimalregeln der deutschen Sprache wie z.B. Groß- und Kleinschreibung erhöht die Lesbarkeit eines Postings ungemein]


----------

